# Help on bidding commercial lot



## RDWheeler (Jul 24, 2012)

I need some input on a lot that we have to have a bid in to by tomorrow, and we just found out about the place yesterday evening. The lot is the centered lot on google maps, and it is a large church with all of the sidewalks. We usually stick to residential and much smaller commercial stuff so I need some help! We are in MN so we might have to do it 4 times, or maybe 30... Any input would help!
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=1583...+Radio+Dr,+Woodbury,+Minnesota+55125&t=m&z=17


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Here.Thumbs Up


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Do you have a list of times there is mass? Say it starts 9am you better be done by 7am the old timers like to come in early.Lot of salt too.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

going to need a machine there...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

grandview;1490372 said:


> Do you have a list of times there is mass? Say it starts 9am you better be done by 7am the old timers like to come in early.Lot of salt too.


Saturdays at 5:17pm and Sundays at 10:45am
Sunday mornings at 8:15am and 9:30am


----------



## tacovic (Sep 5, 2012)

It looks like your going to need some help


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Minimum 4 guys on this place. Going to need to to get the sidewalks done fast and 2 to plow.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

grandview;1490497 said:


> Minimum 4 guys on this place. Going to need to to get the sidewalks done fast and 2 to plow.


Ya but he wont need a machine two trucks will be fine and an atv


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

If you have a bobcat, fire a big sweeper on it to take care of the sidewalks. Then as soon as they are cleared, back to snow bucket on the bobcat to help with the islands and areas to backdrag or stack when the time comes. Plows can easily take care of the rest (might want to look at a Ebling pull plow as well). No need for big equipment. Two plows, one bobcat with sweeper and bucket, one sidewalk guy with blowpack/single stage blower, shovel, ice melt spreader. Should be in and out of there within two hours with a good crew on a average snowfall.That lot is a dream come true, I need more stuff like that.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

But do you get more of a dry snow then Minnesota wet snow sometimes don't move so easy with a broom.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

That's where the big snow bucket or even a skid mounted plow comes in. Easy to move most of the snow away and then come back and hit the balance with the broom. Means less $ spent on ice melter or salt. Even with a smaller amount of your snow it would speed things up considerably I would think. We do get heavy wet snow here (and sometimes copious amounts of it), not all the time but when it does come like that, this is exactly how we work it. It looks like most of those sidewalks are big and wide with no major elevation changes, this is ideal for a skidsteer.


----------



## RDWheeler (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the help! Unfortunately I didn't get a solid # in on time, and I also didn't feel comfortable quite yet with this size. The last thing we need is a bad rep due to not being prepared. I would have no problem if I could just schedule 2-4" snowfalls at a time Thumbs Up!


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

forbidden;1490654 said:


> That lot is a dream come true, I need more stuff like that.


Aint it?

I was looking at the sat view and almost drooling.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

badabing1512;1490374 said:


> going to need a machine there...


I dont think so. if hes good with plowing "experienced" at all and has at least a 1 ton truck and V plow 8-9 footer, he'd be ok even on bigger storms.. just timing would be key, if it takes you 3hrs to plow and it starts at midnight and you cant finish by 9am when theyre opening on sunday morning.....

But i second lots of salt. Make sure with churches etc, its per salt app, not combined and make sure its CLEAR,


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Ramairfreak98ss;1491264 said:


> I dont think so. if hes good with plowing "experienced" at all and has at least a 1 ton truck and V plow 8-9 footer, he'd be ok even on bigger storms.. just timing would be key, if it takes you 3hrs to plow and it starts at midnight and you cant finish by 9am when theyre opening on sunday morning.....
> 
> But i second lots of salt. Make sure with churches etc, its per salt app, not combined and make sure its CLEAR,


ok, i shouldnt have said going to "need" a machine there but one would be nice, even a skid with a blizzard 8611 to help stack.


----------

